# Taranove Villa Palmas Costa Rica



## flowers1227 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have week reserved 1 week  for March of 2008 at this resort.  We would like to stay 2 weeks in Costa Rica but this is the only resort coming up.  Is there enough to do from here for 2 weeks or just keep checking for another area?  If so, what area?
Thaniks,
Betty


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 29, 2006)

Costa Rica is a very small country so you can take tours (or drive) to a lot of places.  The tour company associated with Terranova has some good options, I think there is a link to their website.  There isn't a lot to do in San Jose per se and we liked Terranova a lot but it isn't a sitting around the pool kind of place, so you might want to keep looking for that second week.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 2, 2006)

I would drive to Lake Arenal and other spots and stay at indie lodges and mom & pop places during the other week. That's what I did years ago, and frankly I regret staying at Taranova for a week. Not much to do in San Jose to sustain a week, and my rental car trunk got broken into and we got ripped off. Watch what you keep in your trunk...be careful there.


----------



## eal (Jul 3, 2006)

You could try an ongoing search for Pueblo Real resort near Manuel Antonio National Park - you should have a week at the ocean if you are going to Costa Rica.


----------



## Laurie (Jul 3, 2006)

I've been idly searching Costa Rica with both SA and better traders for awhile, and Taranova is the only resort I've seen online for winter/spring so far. (I almost booked it, but then I read there are safety issues there, so decided to keep looking. Thanks Carol for your additional info.) Also I had an ongoing search with an average SA week for awhile, and nothing else ever came up. Probably good to use your best trader and an ongoing search for your second week.


----------



## flowers1227 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.  I think I will put in an ongoing search and if nothing comes up, we may do the find something as we go thing.  I have been to this resort before but it was about 25 years ago.  We took an old bus to Jaco beach one day.  I mean it was an old school bus and the man sitting next to me had a chicken in his lap and that is the truth. I remember going around some of those curves and off the side was straight down!! 
Betty


----------



## ValHam (Jul 7, 2006)

I went to costa rica in may and stayed one week at Taranova Villa Palmas and one week at Pueblo Real - I did not like Taranova Villa Palmas - I disliked the place so much that I ended up going up to Monteverde and Arenal.  However, I had a lovely week at Pueblo Real .  The resort and surrounding area was lovely and I hope to return.


----------



## ati2d (Jul 17, 2006)

Finca Rosa Blanca is our Favorite place to stay in Costa Rica when we need extra days when we're not in the Timeshare.
http://www.finca-rblanca.co.cr/
“Finca Rosa Blanca is one of Costa Rica’s—nay, the world’s!—preeminent boutique hotels, opened in 1989.
Inspired by Gaudí’s architectonics and the Santa Fe style, the hotel is conceived as if from a fairy tale. Qué linda!”
Moon Handbooks: Costa Rica by Christopher P. Baker

“An absolutely divine hotel, on a bluff overlooking the Central Valley. Probably one of the best hotels in the world”
Footprint, Costa Rica Handbook, 2003

"Finca Rosa Blanca Country Inn is situated above the beautiful Central Valley of Costa Rica. Surrounded by towering “Higuerón” trees and exotic flora, the Inn offers spectacular views of volcanoes, cloud forests and coffee plantations. Here at 4000 feet above sea level on a temperate plateau of extraordinary beauty, is grown some of the world’s best coffee in the lush volcanic soil. Nestled in 10 acres amid hundreds of fruit trees and dramatic tropical flora is the enchanted Finca Rosa Blanca Country Inn, a jewel crowning a picturesque knoll."

Our next favorite place to stay, usually for the first night in San Jose and/or the last night before we leave is Le Bergerac Hotel http://www.bergerac.co.cr/

FODORS “the cream of upscale San Jose Hotels”

"This renowned, small luxury hotel with its wonderful tropical gardens, is highly recommended by Fodors and all leading travel publications. Created in the style of a French Inn, it remains an oasis of tranquility in the heart of the select Los Yoses area of San Jose."

We've stayed at Pueblo Real resort near Manuel Antonio National Park, also. The Park is beautiful and you could spend all day in the park & beaches there.

We've also stayed a couple of times at Villas Sol Hotel & Beach Resort, Playa Hermosa in the Guanacaste. Very Beautiful. We had a family of Howler Monkeys in the tree outside of our unit.

If you want to stay close to the Arenal Volcano, the Arenal Lodge is the perfect place. http://www.arenallodge.com/
"Enjoy the view of the Arenal volcano and pristine rainforest from your private balcony. This suite includes two queen size beds, a microwave oven, coffee maker, refrigerator and cable TV."
We watched the volcano erupt about every 20-25 minutes! What a spectacular sight!

These are our recommendations. Costa Rica is one of our favorite places!


----------



## jfbookers (Jul 26, 2006)

We have reservations for Jan.-Feb 2007 and plan on taking several tours during the week. Any help would be nice. Just what is the "crime problem"? I have been in several areas described as such and seldom had a problem. I'll leave my diamonds at home and my camera in my pocket. What other precautions should be taken? Any record of violent as opposed to property crime?
It appears some have enjoyed their stay and I want to be among them. Thanks in advance. Jim


----------



## ati2d (Jul 26, 2006)

jfbookers said:
			
		

> ...Just what is the "crime problem"? I have been in several areas described as such and seldom had a problem. I'll leave my diamonds at home and my camera in my pocket. What other precautions should be taken? Any record of violent as opposed to property crime?
> It appears some have enjoyed their stay and I want to be among them. Thanks in advance. Jim


We LOVE Costa Rica. I've heard the main crime problem comes from tourists, especially American Tourists!
The Costa Ricians have always been courteous, friendly, helpful, honest people as far as our experiences have been. Never had any crimes committed against us. Just take the same precautions that you would when you travel anywhere.
I would go back to Costa Rica in a heartbeat! :whoopie:


----------



## sbfrench (Sep 8, 2006)

*Places to stay*

I've also been looking at timeshares in the CR area but the only one that comes up is Taranova-Villas, we will probably go for 10 days and split our time between Manuel  Antonio and Arsenal area.  Does anyone have suggestions for hotels around those areas that don't cost a fortune.  Should we stay in La Fortuna area for the volcanoes?  I looked up the Arsenal lodge, it looks nice, I'm assuming we should get a superior room as the standard room has no view, opinions, I would appreciate it.  Don't know much about Costa Rica/


----------



## Carol C (Sep 9, 2006)

sbfrench said:
			
		

> I've also been looking at timeshares in the CR area but the only one that comes up is Taranova-Villas, we will probably go for 10 days and split our time between Manuel  Antonio and Arsenal area.  Does anyone have suggestions for hotels around those areas that don't cost a fortune.  Should we stay in La Fortuna area for the volcanoes?  I looked up the Arsenal lodge, it looks nice, I'm assuming we should get a superior room as the standard room has no view, opinions, I would appreciate it.  Don't know much about Costa Rica/



It's been so long that I can't recall where we stayed except for Taranova. The days we tacked on were spent in Arenal, Manuel Antonio, and even north of there on Pacific coast. We never had trouble walking in and finding suitable lodging. Btw, if you go to Arenal region, make sure to spend a day at Tabacon Hot Springs Resort. It's rather expensive to stay in their hotel, but they sold a day pass at a reasonable fee and we loved spending an evening and into the night gazing at an active volcano while sitting at a swim-up bar in a hot pool. Lovely place and so relaxing. Have fun!


----------



## bailey (Sep 14, 2006)

*Costa Rica*

http://www.infocostarica.com

Was just looking at this website today.  Had lots of info about Costa Rica.  Was thinking of going also, but read something on there about how awful the crime is that you need to hide everything.  If you carry a cell phone turn it off and if it does ring while your walking to put yourself up against a wall to answer it, then tell the person you will call them back.  Sounded scarey.  But I think they are referring to San Jose...a big city like any other.  There is a BBS board.  Mixed opinions about the country.  On the other hand, I know a lady and her daughter who went there and loved it so much, her daughter went back to study Spanish and live w/ a family for 6 months w/ no problems.

Anyway, hope this website is helpful.  I'm in the process of researching this area also, so any info would be appreciated.


----------

